# Anyone Gonna Have a Table at GON Blast?



## Bkeepr (Jul 1, 2017)

Just wondering. ..I might try to go this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2017)

Haven't gone in several years. I know for a fact that two of GON's elite knife makers won't be there.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jul 25, 2017)

You guys that go make sure to check out the Pistol Creek turkey call booth! Check them out on Facebook!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 9, 2017)

How was the show this year, did anyone go out.


----------

